# Hacking Automotive Computers



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.networkworld.com/cgi-bin...r-hackers-can-kill-brakes.html&site=printpage



> In a paper set to be presented at a security conference in Oakland, California, next week, the security researchers say that by connecting to a standard diagnostic computer port included in late-model cars, they were able to do some nasty things, such as turning off the brakes, changing the speedometer reading, blasting hot air or music on the radio, and locking passengers in the car.
> 
> In a late 2009 demonstration at a decommissioned airfield in Blaine Washington, they hacked into a test car's electronic braking system and prevented a test driver from braking a moving car -- no matter how hard he pressed on the brakes. In other tests, they were able to kill the engine, falsify the speedometer reading, and automatically lock the car's brakes unevenly, a maneuver that could destabilize the car traveling high speeds. They ran their test by plugging a laptop into the car's diagnostic system and then controlling that computer wirelessly, from a laptop in a vehicle riding next to the car.


.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Is Your Car Safe From Hackers? (2 web pages).

*Interconnected computer systems provide openings for attackers.*

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I will keep my old 90 GMC truck a while, until I cannot get parts to keep it road worthy.

.


----------



## TheDr313 (Apr 28, 2010)

The ECU units in modern cars also double up as a black box. BMW Porsche and Audi have had this feature for years, and is now in all cars regardless of price. Great to determine what has happened in a road accident eg Speed, Steering position and traction. I dont understand why the dont use this method in Australia? I guess it's the she will be right mate attitude.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Automobile Security Analysis.

Comments are a good read!

-- Tom


----------

